

Expanding diversity in tech: Helping underrepresented entrepreneurs - pshin45
http://thisweekinstartups.com/angela-benton-newme/

======
1dundundun
I respect this convo because even though some of Jason's comments bother me,
he stands by his feelings & he represents the feelings of many others and he's
willing to learn/ be convinced. That's all you can really ask for.

